# Water Lettuce - Inclosed Aquarium?



## aquatic3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever used water lettuce in an enclosed aquarium (4 or 5) with about 1/4" gap between tank top for air and moisture? Would it survive sandwiched in between water and acrylic top with proper lighting? I'm going for the rooted effect for a planted Discus tank and was wondering if I could pull this off some how. Are there any dangers to worry about of this plant?:red_mouth


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I had one plant growing, but then the filter got to it, lol. It did fine, you can always lower the water level a bit later if it grows too big and seems to have trouble. 
Or, you can get Red root Floaters, they have a long root with tiny roots going out, looks like an upside down pine tree, lol. I have some extra of those, I need to find Water lettuce though...


----------



## aquatic3 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've heard of the red root floaters as well. Do they have as much rooting system as Lettuce? May have to try experiment....just hoping someone could say definitively that they placed them in an enclosed tank...with small gap at top. I don't want too much of a gap and cause to much aeration that defuses my CO2. Photos or links would be appreciated.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I have rrf and water lettuce in an outside tank. The root structure on the rrf is much smaller than on the water lettuce.


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

Water lettuce has a huge root system and will draw a lot of nutrients from the water. They love very high light and will do well indoors if the lighting requirements are met. However, If the lighting is not sufficient they will yellow and rot.


----------



## aquatic3 (Jun 11, 2010)

My thinking, which might be off base, is that water lettuce in nature are in large packs all bunched up on each other, some may be pushed under the water of covered. So why wouldn't it be possible to have lets say 3 on each side of the aquarium, spaced out, floating at surface, with about 1/4" space to keep top leaves dry and exposed to lights and oxygen?


----------



## Fishman Dan (Apr 1, 2008)

Water lettuce in my experience is alot like amazon frogbit. It does best in open aquariums. I am concerned with the 1/4" I think the plants would melt due to the high humidity caused by the tight quarters. An idea would be to remove your cover and elevate your light maybe.
HTH
Dan


----------



## aquatic3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well each side does have an acrylic cover that could be removed....but I'm trying to keep down humidity in the room. I'm afraid if I do that, I would turn my living space into a rainforest. I can experiment with both... See how one does on one side and the other. Perhaps the plants themselves would act as a cover and prevent to much water evaporation. I think I will just have to see if I head down this road.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Water lettuce is not good for the situation described. The plants are too tall to fit well with just 1/4" of air between water and lid. Use a smaller plant. 

Red Root Floater, Frog Bit, certain Salvinias, and similar plants are better for staying much flatter at the surface of the water. 
Of these, the RRF probably has the best root system. 
I found water lettuce roots also trapped a lot of debris. Every time I did a water change, or disturbed them for any reason the roots dropped that debris, and the water was cloudy for several hours. 

Water lettuce is great in a pond, but is not a great aquarium plant.


----------



## aquatic3 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks....I wiil have to take caution with the Water Lettuce...I think it is a reach...will see if Frogbit or RRF is in the cards.


----------

